# Product liability



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Go to an insurance agent/ broker that handles commercial lines.

I can tell you right now that you would have to be a full time large commercial operation to be able to afford that type of coverage.

You are talking over $10,000 per year for that level of coverage.

WHy would they want coverage like that? Does your packaging look suspect? How many pounds a year are you looking to sell?

Are you trying to sell to a big corporate operation, like a Krogers or Safway?

I would tell them to stick it and deal with people who are reasonable.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I understand where DP is coming from. I would love to get into some store but face it, not as many mom and pop shops open anymore!!!


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

I sell to small boutique shops, garden gift shops and such. They don't buy a lot at one time which is a drwawback. I tried to sell to a mom and pop natural food store and she would not buy my handmade salves and lip balms due to liability issues but would have bought my honey without a second thought if she didn't already have a local supplier. Go figure! Theresa.


----------



## dp (Jun 30, 2003)

Let me give you a few names. The Fresh Market store in Winston-Salem Wanted me to have the 5 million. I think he just did not want to deal with the little people. Earth Fare in Greensboro wants me to have liabilty also but did not specify the amount. There is a beekeeper in Greensboro that sells there, so the liability price can't be to high. Chef Isaac is right, not as many mom and pop places.


----------

